# A class.. is it so great?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi All -

I've located a nice looking Burstner a class 531. A little small, but I think we will manage.

In comparing these A class (integrated) style campers -- I have a couple questions left:

* A big factor for my lady & I is the greater headroom over the pull down bed vs an alcove. From photos, it looks bigger. So we like this idea for well... wink wink nudge nudge... you know! 

The question is how tough is that bed? Can it handle a bit of well... gymnastics?

* next question is the big windscreen. Is it possible to get black out blinds for something like that?

Thank you!
Matt


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My wife has always been a bit nervous about the front pull-down beds. She has always been convinced that at some time during the night or early morning, her bum will end up against a window.
I have never yet complained about any ladies bums ending up against a window, so with that in mind, next time I wander around, drawing in the morning air, well................ :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Having had four coach built vans and two A class I much prefer the A class because it carries the body width all the way to the front, Alan.


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Sow i hadn't even thought of the possibility of a naked bum ending up pressed against the front window. hilarious!


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm on my third A-class. There will be a weight limit on the bed. Mine is 200kg. In our youth, my wife and I were lighter and managed gentle exercises. Anything more had the van swaying so not a good idea if the site wasn't sleeping. Now we are older and exhibiting proof of my wife's excellent cooking, anything other than a cuddle takes place elsewhere.

Mind you, we did break the side bench in our Arto one winter's day in Wales so it's not just the overcab bed you have to be worry about. The Arto didn't have a metal frame for the bench seat slats in those days.

Our overcab beds all had fixed, closed curtains on three sides and open curtains for access. Handy for carrying of the lady to the pirate's den or the sheikh's boudoir.

Little chance of your wife providing passing schoolboys and elderly motorhomers a glance of flesh. It should come with blinds for the windows. You can also buy additional screen covers to keep the heat in or depending on season.

On a serious note, do make sure the layout provides sufficient space for expressions of interest in each other unless you truly want to explore the great outdoors. If the latter, I recommend forest sites and definitely not car parks frequented by people who enjoy sharing their hobby. You might find a fixed bed layout more practical.

Whatever you get up to, do not be so adventurous in a confined space that you get stuck. I'm not sure how the Caravan Club wardens will respond to pleas for help and there's probably a rule against it on CC sites anyway!


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Having had four coach built vans and two A class I much prefer the A class because it carries the body width all the way to the front, Alan.


Couldn't get much more body width than the wife's bum pressing against the front window Alan  8O

R  ger


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

There are of course pros and cons to either design.

We have had a coachbuilt, then an A-class, and now once again a coachbuilt.

A couple of what I saw as big downsides of the A-class design that influenced our return to coachbuilt were:

1. Possible BIG cost/difficulty/impossibility of windscreen replacement, particularly on older A- class models. After getting a minor stone chip on ours, I discovered that there was no longer any replacement windscreen available anywhere for our model. None whatsoever. 
If the chip had grown into a crack or the screen had been broken via other means, the entire vehicle would have been a write-off.

2. BIG cost or replacing/repairing any damage to the boy panels in the cab/frontal area. With most van-based chassis-cab coachbuilts, particularly the Ducato ones, spare body panels/doors/wings/bonnets/bumpers are very easily obtained and relatively a LOT cheaper, and freely available across all of Europe.

3. Engine/gearbox servicing, maintenance and repairs are mostly a lot more difficult in the relatively much less accessible engine bay of most A-class vehicles. 
A lot of engine bay wiring seems also to get modified on some A-classes by the Converters, making user tracing and repairs more difficult.



Of course these are NOT the only pros/cons of either design, but simply some that some people might not consider when weighing up a purchase.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree with TheNomad. My last three vans have also been a coach-built, an "A Class" then another coach-built. It didn't take me long to realise that the integrated design of the "A Class" brought with it far too many negatives for me. Yes there were the usual positives - wide panoramic view, wider cab, neat roof bed storage etc. but not nearly enough to overcome my concerns - as expressed by TheNomad - and my many disappointments with the indifferent construction and fittings from a "quality" German manufacturer. And what about that plastic front end and dash surround!! And it was about £5k more expensive than an equivalent layout coachbuilt.

Its also probably worth remembering that the term "A Class" is no more than a marketing term for the shape but it does sound synonymous with some form of superior quality badge. Yes, many are excellent and very high quality, especially when you get to the very top end of the market, but the vast majority of "mainstream" ones are simply different shaped equivalents to many coach-builts. Don't take my word for it, though, have a walk around your local MH dealer and see for yourself comparing similar layouts and ages, like for like. I realise that these things are very much a matter of personal preference but I know that I'd never go back to an integrated type now, having tried them both.

Nafricasurfer, if you PM me, I'll send you a list I drew up of the issues I'd encountered as an aid to making my decision on whether to buy a coachbuilt again.

There was a plus side to my "A Class", however! I bought it privately at a very good price and sold it 12 months later, having driven 7000 miles in it, for £3k profit, still around £4k lower than the dealers were selling them for, after discount. Best deals I've done for a while!! ;-) Used the money to buy a much better quality and newer coach-built at £5k less than I sold the "A Class" for.

Hope this helps.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

For what it is worth - we prefer integrated A class motorhomes because we find the front end better insulated when we go skiing. It feels less draughty when you are sitting relaxing in the cab seats and when you get to bed. This could be partly because often there is only one opening door (or sometimes none) in the cab and some models have double glazed side windows. 

Alan - your comment about ladies' bottoms pressed against the window made me laugh out loud :lol: I don't think it has happened to me ........... yet!

Catz


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Gord, I too find it strange we use the term A-class when the continent call them 'Integrated'. Obviously something the EU should look into.

The main benefit to us in having an Integrated motorhome is we get more space in a shorter length and that is important to us as semi integrated motorhomes are getting longer but our drive isn't. Some of the places we go to on a regular basis cannot fit anything 7m+ long.

If we could get the same layout within the storage space we have as a semi integrated, we'd go down that road for practicality although in our heart, I think we'd miss the light and airy integrated.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

"A little small, but I think we will manage??"

That tells me one thing, that it is simply NOT big enough for you. 

I have had both A class and coachbuilt. I prefer a fixed bed model, the drop down beds can be a little "interesting" when it comes top access. the ladders tend to have narrow ladder treads that are VERY cruel on your feet (try it WITHOUT shoes) also be sure that any drop down bed is wide enough, many have a curved front edge that severely restricts shoulder room when the bed is occupied.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We changed to an A Class 3 months ago after 8 years with a C Class. We have been very surprised at how much warmer it is over the last 8 weeks, en route to Portugal and in Spain, since.The C Class needed the heating on every night to prevent the temperature from dropping to uncomfortable levels. The A Class retains the heat acquired through the day late into the evening and the central heating is seldom needed.


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Interesting that a couple people feel their A-class is warmer. That is definitely a big deal.

I'm curious... did your coachbuilt home have slats under the bed? Would that make the bed feel warmer? Or perhaps your new one is simply better insulated?

I have managed now to find a 650 integrated burstner nearby. It is now between that and a 7.2 meter Euramobil that we'll go see today.

The Euramobil they say is good for winter -- but with that much space to heat I wonder how possible it will be, really, to camp in winter.


Matt


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

A lot of the modern vans have motorised beds or gas assisted beds.

If they fail with the bed down like a mate of mines did your, buggered as the van cant be driven and the bed is too heavy to lift. 

Luckily when my mates went there were a few of us on an informal meet so were able to unbolt the linkage and push the bed up but it took 3 of us and it was still a struggle.

Phill


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

There are many benefits with a well made a class.

space and airiness
the view out 
insulation extends into the cab
2 fixed beds in our case ( very useful in hotter climes)
generally a higher standard of construction
it doesnt look like a van

there are of course limitations but I havent heard of any drop downs failing

There have always been cheap nasty copies around and this seems to be increasing again with cheaper marques jumping on the high demand for integrals in france and germany, there are hundreds if not thousands in morocco at the moment.

Its the same old story - you pays your money -


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

I found that my previous MH, a Burstner Aviano, seemed much colder at the front end, at night, than my coach-builts. Perhaps the huge single glazed windscreen and side windows (even with silver screens externally) allowed so much heat to escape. And the inside was relatively cavernous so more heat required there too. The heater was able to compensate mind, and very well when on gas, but the electric heating was almost undetectable. Perhaps my heater was faulty but I don't think so.

I liked the view, mind, but the heat build-up on the large wide dark plastic dash panel did become huge on warm sunny days. I guess the heat issue depends on the time of year you're using it and the time of day you're talking about.

A coachbuilt with an alcove has the added feature that the overhang acts as a sunshade. OK, it also is a big bug-catcher - you can't have it both ways! 

I find the insulation levels comparable.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

The 'bum' posts really made me laugh as this is exactly what happened to our daughter-in-law when we let them borrow our previous van - an A class Pilote.
They were at a Jazz festival in July and thought they didn't need the silver screens up. Unfortunately the thin white curtain around the bed didn't hide anything! She decided to have a lie-in whilst our son was outside rehearsing with the rest of the band. He had'nt noticed anything until a friend said 'nice bum on your wife!'
Cazzie


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I wouldn't go back to a low profile van.

Our A class [Vision 707], feels very spacious, something most C class van don't.

We have fixed bed at the back and a pull down, both very good sizes.

Insulation is better, especially if you have a double floor too.

Driving vision [IMO] is a lot better, our windscreen in huge. [expensive to replace, but covered on the insurance, so OK]
It is difficult to put on a silver screen... you need something to stand on.

Usually they are more expensive than C class equivalent type models, but that is also good news when you sell.

w


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had an A class hymer

Now have a fiat Decarto 

Find the view great

In our Adria the seats turn Completely round

We don't miss it

Aldra


----------

